# Rotels New 15 Series Stereo Components



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Rotel's New 15 Series Audiophile Two-Channel Components



* May 10, 2009



Rotel recently introduced a number of new two channel components: Integrated amp, CD Player, stereo and power preamplifiers that are designed for the value conscious consumer with a taste for truly refined sound.

Stereo Integrated Amplifier
The RA-1520 is a music lover's amplifier and is ideal as a stand-alone stereo system. Its 2 x 60 watt (into 8 ohms) design is based upon nearly 50 years of expertise in analog audio engineering and it delivers all of the musical performance the artist intended. Subtle nuances and large dynamics are both rendered faithfully from uncompressed digital, or classic analog sources with the included moving magnet phono. To complete its functionality, as well as its superb performance capabilities, there are additional inputs for tuner, tape, CD and Aux.

CD Player
The RCD-1520 utilizes a segmented power supply with a large toroidal transformer to minimize power supply "sag" and reduce hum emissions. All rectifiers, voltage regulation components and BHC low-ESR storage capacitors are carefully selected, not only for tight tolerance specifications, but in particular, for their sound quality. Both analog and digital circuits undergo this careful scrutiny. For the digital domain, Rotel has specified the superb Wolfson DAC for advanced digital filtration and D/A conversion. The CD transport is a high performance, slot loading mechanism. The result of this attention to detail is a CD player that will remain a part of a reference audio system for years to come.

Stereo Preamplifiers
The RC-1580 is designed for the hi-fi purist in terms of its minimalist approach and absolute musical fidelity. Component parts such as an oversized toroidal power transformer and special BHC capacitors, along with circuit topology, have been carefully selected to obtain the best sound possible. For those who want the best of both audio and video worlds a unity gain stage has been included to enable a surround processor to feed straight through to the power amplifier thereby bypassing the volume control. The RC-1580 includes a low noise MM/MC phono with discrete, differential input stages, as well as CD, Tuner, and two AUX inputs. The preamplifier can be controlled by RS-232, or IR input. A tone defeat, media input socket, phones socket and remote control is included.

RC-1550
The RC-1550 delivers an extraordinary level of performance. Its rock-solid power supply is comprised of a custom made toroidal transformer and select grade BHC slit foil capacitors. RC-1550 features six line-level inputs in addition to a phono input for moving magnet cartridges. A convenient contour control allows easy and repeatable timbre adjustments. With two sets of main outputs, a 12 volt "trigger " jack, and a Rotel-system remote control for both the pre-amplifier and a companion Rotel CD, tuner, or DVD player, the RC-1550 brings the flexibility and sound quality of Rotel separates within easy reach.

Stereo Power Amplifiers
Rotel has been engineering and manufacturing power amplifiers for decades and the two amplifiers presented here build on the company's Balanced Design Concept engineering philosophy and feature refined Class AB output stages, over-sized power supplies with toroidal transformers and select grade components throughout.

Rugged, stable, and natural sounding, either model is the ideal foundation for a high performance music systems. Both feature 12-volt triggers for remote operation and include an IEC detachable power cord. Power output configurations are 2 x 200 watts for the RB-1582 and 2 x 120 watts for the RB-1552. The on/off operation of the amplifiers can be remotely controlled by 12-volt triggers. Optional rack mount rails are available for custom installation requirements.

All models are available late first quarter or early second quarter 2009.

Model Suggested Retail Price in USD $

· RA-1520 Integrated Amplifier $ 999.00
· RCD-1520 CD Player $ 999.00
· RC-1580 Preamplifier $1,299.00
· RC-1550 Preamplifier $ 699.00
· RB-1582 Power Amplifier $1,499.00
· RB-1552 - Power Amplifier $ 899.00


----------



## RCharles (May 14, 2009)

I have just acquired a Rotel RSX-1560 receiver. It's a great machine with one disappointment: it has an ethernet port but the owner manual provides no information other than "contact the dealer". 

If anyone knows either the tech details on the Rotel ethernet interface or a software product that supports the RSX-1560, please help.

Thanks

Ray


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You probably won't get anything out of Rotel until there is a firmware upgrade for that receiver. The computer audio system control software from third party vendors is probably months if not years away.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

RCharles said:


> I have just acquired a Rotel RSX-1560 receiver. It's a great machine with one disappointment: it has an ethernet port but the owner manual provides no information other than "contact the dealer".
> 
> If anyone knows either the tech details on the Rotel ethernet interface or a software product that supports the RSX-1560, please help.
> 
> ...



Did you contact Rotel directly? Here, 978 - 664 3820, Also [email protected].


----------



## RCharles (May 14, 2009)

deacongreg

Before posting here I sent a question to the dealer but have not yet gotten any answer. And I have emailed Rotel since posting my message here. But my expectation for Rotel support is poor; I had a question when I was configuring the receiver and sent an email to tech support. Never got an answer.

Ray


----------



## RCharles (May 14, 2009)

An update to my question.

The RSX-1560 has an RS-232 serial interface, not an ethernet interface. The brief section on the interface used the word ethernet but it was just to describe the type of port, which is RJ45.

Ray


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

RCharles said:


> deacongreg
> 
> Before posting here I sent a question to the dealer but have not yet gotten any answer. And I have emailed Rotel since posting my message here. But my expectation for Rotel support is poor; I had a question when I was configuring the receiver and sent an email to tech support. Never got an answer.
> 
> Ray


Sorry to hear that.


----------

